# Can rhinestones/vinyl be heat pressed onto sequins?



## hotmale4yu (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi I am looking to press rhinestone and/or heat press vinyl onto a top like this (which is covered in sequins). Will the vinyl/stones adhere to the garment??


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I doubt it. Wondering why you would want to embellish this. It is very stretchy. The shape of the sequins would show through and since you do not have a smooth surface, you would not get good adhesion. I am not sure that even the vinyls that are for stretchy fabrics would stretch enough. Rhinestones also need a smooth surface. Good luck!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

For this particular design, I don't think anything would adhere to it but replicating would take 2 or 3 transfers and sequin transfer are on a straight path and don't overlap each other. more than likely that was sequin sew on but you can heat sequin transfers to any material that can handle 350-370 degrees. you can do a rhinestone/sequin combo > basically separate the rhinestone image and the sequin image if you have both machines, you would just do one and then other to fill in the gaps.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Sew on thread is clear nylon very weak on heat.
If your purpose is print on sequin.
1. make big white sequin (sublimation accept) sheet. Heat press on front and back. You won't tell the different. 
2. Printout sublimation paper with design. Any inkjet printer will do if you add sub ink (very cheap)
3. heat press again on top. if you want all pink. Sublimation paper background should be pink. It is one of sample we have print tons.








Any questions?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Hummm
Maybe works with DTG printer with special ink in it.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Maybe.. send me a white sequin tshirt and let me try and I will post my results


----------

